# milus 666



## dramco (Oct 7, 2018)

​
​
​
hi anyone come across this watch before any info would be a great help as to age etc​
​
​







​


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Milus are a Swiss brand which is still around which today is selling lower-mid to upper-mid range watches. Yours is a fairly typical 1960's diver's watch with the 666 referring to feet waterproof. Would I pay £800 the EBay seller wants for it? Not in that condition, no


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Looks like it's been buried in the garden since the 60's !


----------



## dramco (Oct 7, 2018)

Thanks for your replies and advice ive got alot to list on the bay of tears!!


----------

